# Should a Pastor use profanity from the Pulpit to tell a story?



## 04ctd (Mar 3, 2014)

went to church with a friend of a friend.

the Pastor was telling a story about someone, and said this guy was a "_he11 raiser_"

kinda got me by surprise, I mean, you can't even type that word on GON, but this fellow is using it from the Pulpit?



got home, and wife asked me about his message. i told her it SEEMED good, but had a couple_ tough_ spots in it.

I wanted her opinion, though, and since it is a mega-church, so they have video's on line, we pulled it up, and they only had last week's, so I fired it up to let her listen, and he told a story about a young child using the D word.


i used to could cuss & fire it up. but to me, the greatest proof of salvation, is a changed man: changed ways, changed mind, and a changed, clean mouth.

am i too old fashioned & stubborn?

if you are a pastor, PM me an I will send you the link, it is interesting to see what goes on in a mega church.


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2014)

By that measure, I am quite sure I would fail your test. 
But that's OK, I don't say that in disdain of your sensitive conscience, nor could I "prove" or care to, that your judgment should be otherwise.
It's enough for me that you care for the things of the Lord, and if I be among them, then, in time, we'll both know as we are known.

(If we all ever get together around a campfire sometime, please identify yourself quickly to me. I'm pretty sure I'd prefer to have you there than my language cause you to exempt yourself!)


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey brother...at least it wasn't this!

http://nypost.com/2014/03/03/pope-drops-f-bomb-during-vatican-blessing/


----------



## M80 (Mar 3, 2014)

In know way should a pastor or a preacher use profanity even repeating what someone else said. On top of that they shouldn't be talking like that while out in the world. It brings reproach on The Lord first of all and secondly the church.


----------



## 04ctd (Mar 4, 2014)

Israel said:


> By that measure, I am quite sure I would fail your test.
> 
> (If we all ever get together around a campfire sometime, please identify yourself quickly to me. I'm pretty sure I'd prefer to have you there than my language cause you to exempt yourself!)



a regular ole fella might let one slip sometimes.
even an otherwise "good man" might let one fly when he hammers his finger instead of the nail.

RonnieT said he was a First Sergeant...well, I am an old Navy Chief...so i have used my share of them.  try not to now.





mwilliams80 said:


> In no way should a pastor or a preacher use profanity even repeating what someone else said. .



MW, is thinking along my lines...a fellow ought not do it from the pulpit, in front of ~5k people



mwilliams80 said:


> On top of that they shouldn't be talking like that while out in the world. It brings reproach on The Lord first of all and secondly the church  .



MW hits his nail on the head....I can't think, or even imagine any of the Pastors I know personally cursing, in the pulpit, in public, or in private.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 4, 2014)

The Pastor at my old church told of a story of hitting his thumb while trying to hammer a nail.  This occurred during a mission project.

He stood up and while wincing, asked of the people around him, "Won't somebody cuss for me?".

I have no problem with the afore-mentioned word.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 4, 2014)

Israel said:


> (If we all ever get together around a campfire sometime, please identify yourself quickly to me. I'm pretty sure I'd prefer to have you there than my language cause you to exempt yourself!)


Scoot over a bit, will ya? God has a way of stripping us of those little things we count on, doesn't he?


----------



## Israel (Mar 4, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Scoot over a bit, will ya? God has a way of stripping us of those little things we count on, doesn't he?


yes!


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 4, 2014)

I use to be a he11 raiser, but not anymore.
But I peek over there sometimes.
.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 4, 2014)

There is a difference between "cursing" (i.e.-against God's creations) and profanity.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 5, 2014)

Some words are just best not used over the pulpit.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 5, 2014)

He wouldn't be the only one to use course language.  Mark Driscoll owns that one....

I'd have to say, it probably wasn't the best terminology the pastor could have used...but then again, I'm not sure I could point to chapter and verse as to where he was wrong.  I guess the biggest issue that I could find against this man's term is that it was a distraction to his message.  How sad that instead of remember the sermon, people are remembering one word he said.

Words are important...each one has meaning...and we should be careful how and when we use them.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Mar 5, 2014)

God sometimes uses coarse language in Scripture.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Mar 9, 2014)

I guess I am the dummy in the group, but why are you so offended by the word? 

And before you go saying what a jerk I am, realize that you used the word in your post. And every person that read your post had the word in their mind. And Ronnie t said it is his post. And so what?

It is just a word and words only have as much power as you give them.


----------



## Israel (Mar 9, 2014)

Now, the conversation has gotten quite interesting (to me, anyway).
The term is something I had in my hard drive as a known, but when I move it to RAM to consider it, and dissect it, I discover it has more meaning than just a person's description.
To raise that "nether" place into this realm. I guess that's the action done by one described as a nether place raiser. To bring either a chaos, disorder, insanity of behavior, amongst men. At least that's what comes to mind for me.

We might all be able to agree, however, that whatever it means, we are not called to manifest "that place"...but instead, by seeking and finding and learning to inhabit heaven...we are to manifest its reality.
Now here's where it gets kinda peculiar for me, because I have been persuaded that the seeking and finding of that place preferred, is not accomplished by law, or either by seeking to impose it upon others.
In fact, I am convinced, the only way there is to thoroughly investigate the "living stuff" found in the One who often used words not allowed on this forum without editing.

Peculiarly peculiar.


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 9, 2014)

Just my take on it.

I think the term being discussed is inoffensive to all but one narrow group (immature Christians: those who need their milk warmed).  If I am correct, does that not make beneficial discussion of its use impossible, without knowing the intimate details of time and place?  Paul addressed the sensitive issue of the boundaries of believer’s liberty in discipling/teaching (Rm. 14).

While the pastor who used the term certainly should be cautious, he may have concluded that there were many in the congregation who needed a kick in the pants, and used the term as a discussion starter, or the Spirit may have guided his foot.  We simply don’t know enough to judge competently, another sensitive issue.


----------



## M80 (Mar 9, 2014)

hummerpoo said:


> Just my take on it.
> 
> I think the term being discussed is inoffensive to all but one narrow group (immature Christians: those who need their milk warmed).  If I am correct, does that not make beneficial discussion of its use impossible, without knowing the intimate details of time and place?  Paul addressed the sensitive issue of the boundaries of believer’s liberty in discipling/teaching (Rm. 14).
> 
> While the pastor who used the term certainly should be cautious, he may have concluded that there were many in the congregation who needed a kick in the pants, and used the term as a discussion starter, or the Spirit may have guided his foot.  We simply don’t know enough to judge competently, another sensitive issue.



I disagree, I've been off the milk for a while and Christians are supposed to be Christ like. The preacher could have used differant words to dicuss the mans previous lifestyle. The bible says come out from amongst them and be ye differant. It also says be not conformed to the world. Is that what we are teaching or kids that it's alright to talk like the world. We are leaving a heritage behind us and our children watch what we do at church and at the house.


----------



## BT Charlie (Mar 9, 2014)

MW, would you have supported Jesus' healing, though it were on the sabbath? 

If we know the Father, are we not then to investigate whether His servant is doing the Father's will before we merely recite a law that we perceive the servant to be guilty of violating? Is that not 
the meat of it, as it were?  

If a single First Sergeant gave his life to Christ because the pulpit 
on that day was real to him, is the Father more happy with His servant who spoke life unto this lost sheep? Or with us, who say "um-ber," not even GON lets us say that, right Daddy?

The pure milk and the meat both were better spoken, walked out 
and modeled by whom?  Failure to know the Father and to investigate His will... we been there, done that.


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 9, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> I disagree, I've been off the milk for a while and Christians are supposed to be Christ like. The preacher could have used differant words to dicuss the mans previous lifestyle. The bible says come out from amongst them and be ye differant. It also says be not conformed to the world. Is that what we are teaching or kids that it's alright to talk like the world. We are leaving a heritage behind us and our children watch what we do at church and at the house.



I have complete confidence in you as head of your family, as shepherd of your flock, and as God’s representative in your community.  If in your circumstance, the term under consideration carries with it any color of offensiveness, as a lifestyle description, I trust that you will avoid it, as you would any other offensive term.

Like I said “We simply don’t know enough to judge competently”.


----------



## Israel (Mar 10, 2014)

I saw this on a Facebook page yesterday:

There are few inventions more precious to the heart of man than the creation of an opportunity at which one can express indignation.

I think, at this point, it is only fair, and maybe even in accord with the spirit, to invite this brother who has spoken thus, that he remain not a shadow for us to either attach whatever motives we may care to, and whose service of Christ we have in some ways come to judge, here to this forum...to...if not join the discussion at least see some things being said about him.

I am not the only one here, I am sure, who is not ignorant how spiritual assaults often manifest themselves in our being, though we be miles, or even years away in ignorance of the things being spoken of us.

For if we all bear the benefits of Christ's prayer as recorded in John 17, we also surely endure the conflicts in words spoken by saints against us in their judgments.

But this, ultimately is to our own benefit here. For God alone knows this brother's heart, and if we join in vilifying a faithful son, or seek to justify what could be our own shortcomings in his seeming defense, we will be rewarded in greater measure according to our own folly.


----------



## 04ctd (Mar 10, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> I disagree, I've been off the milk for a while and Christians are supposed to be Christ like. The preacher could have used differant words to dicuss the mans previous lifestyle. The bible says come out from amongst them and be ye differant. It also says be not conformed to the world. Is that what we are teaching or kids that it's alright to talk like the world. We are leaving a heritage behind us and our children watch what we do at church and at the house.



that's what got me..the pastor used profanity in part 1, and then defended it, saying it don't matter.

IDK, maybe I am just a sissy.



hummerpoo said:


> Like I said “We simply don’t know enough to judge competently”.



Here are the links, he cusses in each one, they are an hour long, so if someone can post the time marker, that would be good.

This Is How We Change The World - Part 1
http://newspring.cc/watch/thehungergames/this-is-how-we-change-the-world-part-1


This Is How We Change The World - Part 2
http://newspring.cc/watch/thehungergames/this-is-how-we-change-the-world-part-2


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 10, 2014)

hummerpoo said:


> Just my take on it.
> 
> I think the term being discussed is inoffensive to all but one narrow group (immature Christians: those who need their milk warmed).  If I am correct, does that not make beneficial discussion of its use impossible, without knowing the intimate details of time and place?  Paul addressed the sensitive issue of the boundaries of believer’s liberty in discipling/teaching (Rm. 14).



Wow....your post above comes across as extremely prideful.

How can you, based on a post about a term, determine the maturity of a believer?


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## 04ctd (Mar 10, 2014)

Israel said:


> If we all ever get together around a internet  campfire sometime,
> <-- one for Isreal
> <--one for me
> <---one for MtnWoman!



everything has it's place...but not everything belongs in every place.


----------



## M80 (Mar 10, 2014)

BT Charlie said:


> MW, would you have supported Jesus' healing, though it were on the sabbath?
> 
> If we know the Father, are we not then to investigate whether His servant is doing the Father's will before we merely recite a law that we perceive the servant to be guilty of violating? Is that not
> the meat of it, as it were?
> ...



So your saying be like the world sometimes to win the world. I'll give some scripture about Paul doing this later but staying in the lords will. 

 That's why our churches are losing the power of the Holy Ghost convicting people. He isn't welcome there anymore. Churches have programmed him right out. Churches has conformed to the world for numbers and everyone is excepted. Just come as you are. Jeremiah talks about seek you out the old paths. I learned a long time ago, you bring the world into church and the world will come. The problem is they are not giving them the word, they are just tickling people's ears.  I'm sorry if I offend some, but many churches has changed so much that over a long period of time to some, some things are not sin anymore. They have accepted these new things. If it was a sin 50 years ago it still is today. I know I'm about to be bashed by some here for what I've said, but we got to make a stand from apostasy and having a form of godliness(2nd Timothy 3 vs 5)

Considering Jesus's healing on the sabbath, I'm not a Jew. I understand where your coming from, but the bible says try the spirits. I am worthless as worm dirt, but I know when the spirit shows up and when man is trying to work The Lord up.


----------



## hummerpoo (Mar 10, 2014)

04ctd said:


> Here are the links, he cusses in each one, they are an hour long, so if someone can post the time marker, that would be good.
> 
> This Is How We Change The World - Part 1
> http://newspring.cc/watch/thehungergames/this-is-how-we-change-the-world-part-1
> ...





rjcruiser said:


> Wow....your post above comes across as extremely prideful.
> 
> How can you, based on a post about a term, determine the maturity of a believer?



Having now listened to the speaker’s portion of Part 1 and about 5 minutes beyond he11 raiser of the speaker’s portion of Part 2, I can say that I found much that was offensive, and “he11 raiser” inconsequential; and in my opinion, that is not a preacher and those are not sermons.

I don’t know where that puts us relative to either of the quoted posts, accept that when I said “If I am correct”, I obviously was not (not the first time).


----------



## M80 (Mar 10, 2014)

BT Charlie said:


> MW, would you have supported Jesus' healing, though it were on the sabbath?
> 
> If we know the Father, are we not then to investigate whether His servant is doing the Father's will before we merely recite a law that we perceive the servant to be guilty of violating? Is that not
> the meat of it, as it were?
> ...



1st Corinthians 9 vrs 19-22.(KJV) pay close attention to verse 21.


----------



## 04ctd (Mar 10, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> The problem is they are not giving them the word, they are just tickling people's ears.  I'm sorry if I offend some, but many churches has changed so much that over a long period of time to some, some things are not sin anymore. They have accepted these new things. If it was a sin 50 years ago it still is today.



i got to preach Sunday night, and that was the whole gist...if was a sin in the OT & the NT...it's still a sin today.


----------



## M80 (Mar 10, 2014)

04ctd said:


> i got to preach Sunday night, and that was the whole gist...if was a sin in the OT & the NT...it's still a sin today.



Amen brother


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 10, 2014)

Know ye not that the unrighteous
shall not inherit the kingdom of God?

And such were some of you.

the law is not made for a righteous man,
but for the lawless and disobedient,


----------



## BT Charlie (Mar 11, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> So your saying be like the world sometimes to win the world. I'll give some scripture about Paul doing this later but staying in the lords will.
> 
> That's why our churches are losing the power of the Holy Ghost convicting people. He isn't welcome there anymore. Churches have programmed him right out. Churches has conformed to the world for numbers and everyone is excepted. Just come as you are. Jeremiah talks about seek you out the old paths. I learned a long time ago, you bring the world into church and the world will come. The problem is they are not giving them the word, they are just tickling people's ears.  I'm sorry if I offend some, but many churches has changed so much that over a long period of time to some, some things are not sin anymore. They have accepted these new things. If it was a sin 50 years ago it still is today. I know I'm about to be bashed by some here for what I've said, but we got to make a stand from apostasy and having a form of godliness(2nd Timothy 3 vs 5)
> 
> Considering Jesus's healing on the sabbath, I'm not a Jew. I understand where your coming from, but the bible says try the spirits. I am worthless as worm dirt, but I know when the spirit shows up and when man is trying to work The Lord up.



You don't offend me, MW, and I know you are not Jewish.  I am not saying anything, at least to the extent you perceive.  I agree to a good extent with your views about the Word vs. the world.  I also agree that we are called to investigate, to test, what is taught ... And that our standard against which all is tested is what Jesus Christ said and taught.

Frequently, I hear a catch in my own voice after I quote for another's "benefit" some scripture that to me seems apt.  My breath catches beginning with recall of John 5:39-40.  At least it starts there, praise God:

 "You diligently study the Scriptures because by them you think you possess eternal life.  These are the Scriptures that testify about me, yet you refuse to come to me to have life."

Religious experts squeezed Christ right out of the very Scripture that predicted Him.

To use your own reasoning here, if something was wrong according to Jesus along time ago, it is still wrong today.


----------



## Israel (Mar 11, 2014)

BT Charlie said:


> You don't offend me, MW, and I know you are not Jewish.  I am not saying anything, at least to the extent you perceive.  I agree to a good extent with your views about the Word vs. the world.  I also agree that we are called to investigate, to test, what is taught ... And that our standard against which all is tested is what Jesus Christ said and taught.
> 
> _Frequently, I hear a catch in my own voice after I quote for another's "benefit" some scripture that to me seems apt.  _My breath catches beginning with recall of John 5:39-40.  At least it starts there, praise God:
> 
> ...



yes...


----------



## M80 (Mar 11, 2014)

BT Charlie said:


> To use your own reasoning here, if something was wrong according to Jesus along time ago, it is still wrong today.



Yes sir


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree with DAWG2 about cursing and profanity. The two are not the same. I often ask myself, but not others if Christ were living with us today how would he feel about these kind of questions. I feel that a pastor needs the freedom to relate a story or happening accurately and if the story included a curse word it would be the honest pastors duty to tell it like it was.
   Our Christ and saviour lived and taught a very short time and were he living today and in his seventies or eighties I feel his teachings would have evolved with our time and his age.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 11, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> Our Christ and saviour lived and taught a very short time and were he living today and in his seventies or eighties I feel his teachings would have evolved with our time and his age.



How so?


----------



## M80 (Mar 11, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> I agree with DAWG2 about cursing and profanity. The two are not the same. I often ask myself, but not others if Christ were living with us today how would he feel about these kind of questions. I feel that a pastor needs the freedom to relate a story or happening accurately and if the story included a curse word it would be the honest pastors duty to tell it like it was.
> Our Christ and saviour lived and taught a very short time and were he living today and in his seventies or eighties I feel his teachings would have evolved with our time and his age.


----------



## 04ctd (Mar 11, 2014)

dotties cutter said:


> I feel that a pastor needs the freedom to relate a story or happening accurately and if the story included a curse word it would be the honest pastors duty to tell it like it was.



part 1:
 if someone watches a rap video, and they want to tell you about it, you would let them stand there & spew that language in your house?

part 2:
if you won't let someone speak like that in your house, why would you let them speak like that in your church?


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 12, 2014)

hummerpoo said:


> Having now listened to the speaker’s portion of Part 1 and about 5 minutes beyond he11 raiser of the speaker’s portion of Part 2, I can say that I found much that was offensive, and “he11 raiser” inconsequential; and in my opinion, that is not a preacher and those are not sermons.
> 
> I don’t know where that puts us relative to either of the quoted posts, accept that when I said “If I am correct”, I obviously was not (not the first time).





I guess your initial post that I quoted just rubbed me the wrong way.  Personal note: I grew up in an awesome church where theology and doctrine was taught every Sunday.  I received a Bible minor in college....which provided an awesome foundation for my faith.  The problem is...it is very easy for me to become prideful and respond out of knowledge rather than love.  Something my wife continually reminds me of....and something I'm working on.  I hope that one could see the change in my posts over the last 6 years and 14,000+ posts.  Not that my position on the issues has changed....but that my delivery method has changed.

Okay...personal testimony time over...back to the debate 



dotties cutter said:


> I agree with DAWG2 about cursing and profanity. The two are not the same. I often ask myself, but not others if Christ were living with us today how would he feel about these kind of questions. I feel that a pastor needs the freedom to relate a story or happening accurately and if the story included a curse word it would be the honest pastors duty to tell it like it was.
> Our Christ and saviour lived and taught a very short time and were he living today and in his seventies or eighties I feel his teachings would have evolved with our time and his age.





mwilliams80 said:


>



I think that one deserves a 



So much for the personal application of my gentle delivery sermonette above


----------



## 04ctd (Mar 12, 2014)

I guess no one got to the end of Part 2, where the pastor says  "Tithe or get out" since no one has commented on THAT


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 12, 2014)

04ctd said:


> I guess no one got to the end of Part 2, where the pastor says  "Tithe or get out" since no one has commented on THAT



Nope...never even opened them...honestly, didn't think I needed to based on your summation in your original post.


----------



## 04ctd (Mar 12, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Nope...never even opened them...honestly, didn't think I needed to based on your summation in your original post.



that's good "wisdom and discernment"


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2014)

04ctd said:


> I guess no one got to the end of Part 2, where the pastor says  "Tithe or get out" since no one has commented on THAT



I did not listen to the messages above, although I did check out his website.  The stuff I read, I agreed with.

As for "tithe or get out", I wouldn't have put it that way.  OTOH, comments like that would not be necessary if more people made a commitment to give _something_ to the church.  IMO, the church often gets the scraps.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 12, 2014)

04ctd said:


> I guess no one got to the end of Part 2, where the pastor says  "Tithe or get out" since no one has commented on THAT



04ctd  , I watched a good bit of the first film so I could give an honest opinion. From what I saw of what the guy had to say, it really doesnt matter if he wants to curse or not. He's not a preacher, he's not in the spirit, and he appears to me as a kid that just loved vacation bible school and never understood the word of God. 

 His so called church is setup more like a night club than Gods house and the world should feel comfortable in there receiving worldly messages. Theres no refuge for the lost there, just comforting them all the way to the gates of he11. 

 Well thats my opinion, and I really mean it in a loving way.


----------



## M80 (Mar 12, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> 04ctd  , I watched a good bit of the first film so I could give an honest opinion. From what I saw of what the guy had to say, it really doesnt matter if he wants to curse or not. He's not a preacher, he's not in the spirit, and he appears to me as a kid that just loved vacation bible school and never understood the word of God.
> 
> His so called church is setup more like a night club than Gods house and the world should feel comfortable in there receiving worldly messages. Theres no refuge for the lost there, just comforting them all the way to the gates of he11.
> 
> Well thats my opinion, and I really mean it in a loving way.



You are so right and that's my biggest problem with these so called churches. They are leading people to he11, people think well I'm going to church so everything is fine.


----------



## barryl (Mar 13, 2014)

04ctd said:


> that's what got me..the pastor used profanity in part 1, and then defended it, saying it don't matter.
> 
> IDK, maybe I am just a sissy.
> 
> ...


Didn't take ten seconds to see what this is all about, "Carnal"(Worldly) 1 Cor. 5:6-7 KJV AV "Know ye not that a little leaven leaveneth the whole lump?"


----------



## 04ctd (Jan 22, 2015)

old thread, but worth a bump:

from the comments:
SDG _
"Putting Noble in the same class as the Reformers because he uses foul language is, frankly, asinine. Noble uses foul language just in the course of his speech for effect. It’s just a senseless usage of bad language. Not to defend or excuse Luther, but when he used strong language it was because such language had the needed effect. But just using coarse language is not good. "_

http://www.pajamapages.com/baptists-message-to-newspring-youre-not-one-of-us/


----------



## WaltL1 (Jan 22, 2015)

For every profane word there is a corresponding word that is not profane. Any point you can make using a profane word you can make without using it. People will do their own translating if necessary.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 22, 2015)

I always wondered why some words are "bad".....  after all, words are just expression, and expression is what makes us human.  Does the bible say anything about "bad" words?  If so, is there a list of them?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 22, 2015)

What we have here is a prime example of don't let your freedom cause another to stumble. Edit. This based on the opening post, not other post that I have not read


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 22, 2015)

I am not a legalist but I once had a problem with a preacher who had a face book page that looked as though he was trying to play cool to young girls. His background pics were crossbones and such, his stated favorite TV show was extreme cussing from beginning to end. I did not trust that man.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 22, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> I always wondered why some words are "bad".....  after all, words are just expression, and expression is what makes us human.  Does the bible say anything about "bad" words?  If so, is there a list of them?



I've always wondered about that myself. Doesn't man make words bad? My dad uses the word gay to describe a happy person. My kids think that's funny.
My Mom couldn't say the word swear or call someone a fool.
We were not allowed to use the word lie or lying and had to say "telling a story."
When I was growing up, we had pet names for body parts and functions. My wife thinks this is funny as her family used the correct nomenclature. I find her way strange.

I find it very odd that we can't use he11 and darnation on a religious forum.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jan 22, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've always wondered about that myself. Doesn't man make words bad? My dad uses the word gay to describe a happy person. My kids think that's funny.
> My Mom couldn't say the word swear or *call someone a fool.*
> We were not allowed to use the word lie or lying and had to say "telling a story."
> When I was growing up, we had pet names for body parts and functions. My wife thinks this is funny as her family used the correct nomenclature. I find her way strange.
> ...




As a kid I was under the impression that if I called someone a fool, then I would be destined for h3ll...... I wanna say I picked that up from a sermon at church but I'm not sure......  still to this day I don't do it though lol

To me, certain words make me cringe, one being "poop".  I don't know why, I just don't like the word and would rather say/hear the "bad" word for it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 22, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:
			
		

> Does the bible say anything about "bad" words?  If so, is there a list of them?



No list...but it does say let no unwholesome word come from your mouth...as well as telling us whatever is true, pure, of good report. ..dwell on these things. I think that covers most of them.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 23, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> As a kid I was under the impression that if I called someone a fool, then I would be destined for h3ll...... I wanna say I picked that up from a sermon at church but I'm not sure......  still to this day I don't do it though lol
> 
> To me, certain words make me cringe, one being "poop".  I don't know why, I just don't like the word and would rather say/hear the "bad" word for it.



My aunt hated the word "hockey" she said she would rather hear the really bad word.
My wife hates "stinky."


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 23, 2015)

Pastors be careful with "lingo". Know where it came from. The term Jezz, is short for taking Jesus's name in vain. The term "My word", same, in the beginning was the word.  On a different level, I used to know a pastor who continually said "he don't give a squat" unaware of it's meaning. Or "tighter than dicks hatband". People use these not giving thought to it, but Pastors should be careful even though half the audience don't realize, many do


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 24, 2015)

All Christians but especially a God called pastor should be Christ like.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 24, 2015)

mwilliams80 said:


> In know way should a pastor or a preacher use profanity even repeating what someone else said. On top of that they shouldn't be talking like that while out in the world. It brings reproach on The Lord first of all and secondly the church.



Bingo!


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 24, 2015)

Quoting scripture it's fine. But telling your own story absolutely not as far as a pastor or speaker. I don't even like comedians who do that, much less a pastor.

I know when to tame my tongue. But I can let one fly around some people who do the same. Not as bad as I used to be, unless I get really really mad then look out, I'll use sign language if I have to. Hate to admit it though. I try not to, but can't help it sometimes.  Especially if I feel threatened, that's my first defense mechanism.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 24, 2015)

swampstalker24 said:


> As a kid I was under the impression that if I called someone a fool, then I would be destined for h3ll...... I wanna say I picked that up from a sermon at church but I'm not sure......  still to this day I don't do it though lol
> 
> To me, certain words make me cringe, one being "poop".  I don't know why, I just don't like the word and would rather say/hear the "bad" word for it.



I hate the words booger or snot....lol. I cringed to even type them.....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## welderguy (Jan 25, 2015)

I think 1 Tim.4:7 would apply to the op's question.Paul is instructing the young preacher Timothy in how to coduct himself as he leads God's people.I believe it applies to all of us, not just preachers.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 25, 2015)

welderguy said:


> I think 1 Tim.4:7 would apply to the op's question.Paul is instructing the young preacher Timothy in how to coduct himself as he leads God's people.I believe it applies to all of us, not just preachers.



Really in truth, it does.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 25, 2015)

I struggled with this about a year or two ago.  I knew a fellow who was an associate pastor and also led the youth group at a really large church in NC.   This was his profession.

And this guy would curse like a sailor outside of "work".  I mean f-bombs, s-word, the whole 9 yards.  In particular, we had a sport that we were both very involved in and we would shoot the breeze about the happenings in it.....and he would go off on some of the teams and their players.  This guy "f-bomb sucks, what the f-bomb do they think they're doing, etc"

One day I just flat out asked him "hey man how can you be a pastor and talk like that?"

He really had no solid answer for me.  I don't know that it is written in the book but quite honestly I lost a lot of respect for the guy.  And don't get me wrong, we are all sinners in the eyes of God and I have used those words (I do try to censor myself).....but dang, if your chosen profession is being a teacher for God, why would you talk like that?


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 25, 2015)

Israel said:


> Maybe cause it's not a profession?



Nor chosen...in some cases.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 25, 2015)

Israel said:


> Maybe cause it's not a profession?




Okay, don't be "that guy".  Clearly you understood that the point is it was off-putting to hear a pastor dropping f-bombs about the performance of sports teams.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 25, 2015)

Maybe preachers are human. Why stop at preachers. Should Christians use bad language?
Should Christians have hate & lust in their hearts?

That being said I would think we should all live by example in the way non-Christians see us everywhere. I would say the way we talk would be the first thing people notice about us when they are around us.


----------



## M80 (Jan 26, 2015)

egomaniac247 said:


> Okay, don't be "that guy".  Clearly you understood that the point is it was off-putting to hear a pastor dropping f-bombs about the performance of sports teams.



He is not a pastor. He is simple playing a role around people he wants to. Being a Pastor is a calling by God. The bible says "woe to the pastors that scatter the flock". I will stand and give an account on how I have followed the leadership of The Lord. From what I preach or who I let preach in the pulpit and so on. 

The bible says a double minded man is unstable in all his ways. 

He is definitely a follower and not a leader. He follow what other people are doing so he will be liked among men.


----------

